# Foreman prop question



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call him and ask but don’t get your feelers hurt, he is an old hard ass!


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Call him and ask but don’t get your feelers hurt, he is an old hard ass!
> 
> View attachment 175198


Thanks!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Before you call, know whether your motor is mounted in the top holes (lower motor) or bottom holes (higher motor). I promise he'll ask.

He can re-work a prop, depending on the circumstances. In my experience in the past couple years, a new prop was $650 and a refresh was $400. With materials and labor prices changing by the nanosecond, don't quote me on either of those costs.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

You'll also want to know RPMs and miles per hour with the current prop.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

What all can he do? Would y’all recommend a reworked prop or a compression plate first?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

My vote is compression plate first, to get a good baseline, then prop.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

m32825 said:


> My vote is compression plate first, to get a good baseline, then prop.


Sounds good. More affordable too😁 working on a high school budget tightens things up. What’s y’all’s experience with transport plates? Who has the cp50?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I replaced the Stingray Jr on my Mercury 20hp 4-stroke with a Tran Sport CP50. It let me run an inch higher than before and the nose is down so the boat runs flatter. I lost about half a mph. I have a jack plate but no trim adjustment.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

m32825 said:


> I replaced the Stingray Jr on my Mercury 20hp 4-stroke with a Tran Sport CP50. It let me run an inch higher than before and the nose is down so the boat runs flatter. I lost about half a mph. I have a jack plate but no trim adjustment.


Do you have dimensions for the cp50? I’ve got pods and need to make sure I can run it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Treyconner05 said:


> Do you have dimensions for the cp50? I’ve got pods and need to make sure I can run it


You can trim it


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

+1

Easy to shape using an angle grinder with a sanding disc.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

m32825 said:


> +1
> 
> Easy to shape using an angle grinder with a sanding disc.


Alright nice. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This is for that Merc 15? If so, Jack will buy an off the shelf Power Tech and tweak it some. If you are on a budget, I'd borrow some props, run them and see what works. Power Tech also has an exchange program. Read the details of it.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Sublime said:


> This is for that Merc 15? If so, Jack will buy an off the shelf Power Tech and tweak it some. If you are on a budget, I'd borrow some props, run them and see what works. Power Tech also has an exchange program. Read the details of it.


Yep, for the merc. I’ll look into that, thanks! Yeah, I am on a budget too, relatively tight. Dont really want to spend more than 250


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, don't get all caught up in this stuff. Get a prop that performs well and runs up to the rated rpm of that motor. I can't remember if you said if you had some way to read RPM? If not, then get a Tiny Tach. Super easy to wire. I used to look at mine all the time.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Agree, get a tiny tach and figure out current speed and rpms. The Power Tech guys can dial you in from there, they nailed mine first try.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

m32825 said:


> Agree, get a tiny tach and figure out current speed and rpms. The Power Tech guys can dial you in from there, they nailed mine first try.


I looked at their website, and they don’t make any props to fit a 2.5” gear case. What now?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Treyconner05 said:


> I looked at their website, and they don’t make any props to fit a 2.5” gear case. What now?


What make and model outboard? Suggest calling them to discuss. It may not be listed or it may be hard to find on their website. Best to hear it from the horse's mouth. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

m32825 said:


> What make and model outboard? Suggest calling them to discuss. It may not be listed or it may be hard to find on their website. Best to hear it from the horse's mouth. Let us know what you find out.


It’s a 2019 merc 15 efi


----------

